# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Thể thao 24/7 >  Barca khủng hoảng tuyến dưới trước trận Clasico

## anthao

*Barca khủng hoảng tuyến dưới trước trận Clasico*
*Có nhiều cầu thủ bị chấn thương, HLV Pep Guardiola buộc phải “liệu cơm gắp mắm” trong trận lượt đi tranh Siêu Cup Tây Ban Nha với Real Madrid.*


Pique (thứ hai từ trái sang) và Busquets (bên phải) có vai trò rất quan trọng với hàng thủ Barca.


Theo báo chí Tây Ban Nha, trung vệ Gerard Pique và tiền vệ phòng ngự Sergio Busquets đều bị chấn thương trong trận giao hữu Italy - Tây Ban Nha hôm thứ tư. Pique phải rời sân giữa trận do chấn thương chân phải. Trong cuộc kiểm tra sau đó, Busquets bị phát hiện có vấn đề ở xương sườn.
Theo thông báo của Barca, Pique và Busquets đang bình phục và có thể ra sân trong trận lượt đi tranh Siêu Cup Tây Ban Nha tối chủ nhật. Nhưng nhiều nguồn tin khác cho biết HLV Guardiola sẽ phải xáo trộn đội hình.
Hiện Barca thiếu nhiều trung vệ dày dạn kinh nghiệm. Thủ quân Carles Puyol đang dưỡng thương còn Gabriel Milito mới gia nhập Independiente.
Giới chuyên gia dự đoán có khả năng HLV Guardiola sẽ đưa tiền vệ Javier Mascherano xuống đá trung vệ như mùa trước. Mascherano cũng ủng hộ phương án thay thế.
“Tôi muốn các đồng đội đều có thể ra sân, nhưng nếu được chọn, tôi sẽ cố gắng hoàn thành nhiệm vụ như mùa trước”, Mascherano nói.
Trong nhiều trận đấu mùa trước, bao gồm trận chung kết Champions League, Mascherano đã chơi khá tốt với vai trò trung vệ. Có thể anh sẽ đá cặp với Pique hoặc Busquets.
Trong trường hợp một trong hai cầu thủ Pique và Busquets nghỉ thi đấu, có thể Keita sẽ chơi trên hàng tiền vệ với Xavi và Iniesta.
Real Madrid, đội chủ nhà trong trận lượt đi tranh Siêu Cup, vừa lập thành tích toàn thắng trong các trận giao hữu trước mùa bóng mới. Trong khi đó, Barca để thua hai trận tại Mỹ trước MU và Chivas.
Lịch đấu lượt đi Siêu Cup Tây Ban Nha:
Real Madrid - Barcelona 3h, thứ hai 15/8 (giờ Việt Nam)
*Các chuyên mục khác*
diem thi dh 2011 
giá vàng
Thi truong vang
tin hot trong ngay
diem chuan nam 2011 
tra cuu diem thi dai hoc nam 2011 
diem chuan dai hoc 2011

----------

